# Anyone know if 6.5 midrange & tweeter is the same on the alpine SPX-f17t & SPX f17m



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Anyone know if 6.5 midrange & tweeter is the same on the alpine SPX-f17t & SPX f17m*

Hi, I was wondering if any of you old school experts know for sure if the alpine SPX-F17t 6.5 inch midranges and the alpine SPX- F17M 6.5 inch midranges are the exact same. With each of them being exactly equal in every way ,aka distortion specs, rms wattage, materials used, same sound quality. When looking at the pictures from each of them. From the front ,they look exactly the same. What are the facts. Looking forward to hearing from all you old school fans .Thanks


----------

